# Gambler Brutus



## Jim (May 30, 2008)

Locally here, these are the buzz. They seem cheap enough. I think they are ugly. Anyone used them yet?







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2g4iVo3tN0


https://www.landbigfish.com/tacklestore/showcase.cfm?PID=4681&SiteID=1485


----------



## Bubba (May 30, 2008)

Jim said:


> I think they are ugly.



I'd second that... :? :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (May 30, 2008)

Concur!

Looks a bait pouring attempt gone-wrong! :shock:


----------



## mr.fish (May 30, 2008)

ugly, but some nice action. I don't think I would use them personally though.


----------

